# Advice please? Fixable or buy new?



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi everyone-
So I currently have an older Lawnboy 824 snowblower which runs decently other than backfiring some and just has never thrown the snow very far especially to the left. I replaced the belts and even brought it in and they said they found no issue with it....

well I live on a main drag with two lanes going both directions therefore the end of our driveway gets to be pretty bad and often gets hard pretty quick as it's one of the first roads to get plowed.


So getting to my question: I know people have recommended adding a impeller kit to the blower, but I'm sick of working on the blower and taking it in to a shop is often expensive too!

So that being said, if I were to buy a new/used blower what would be some things to look for, brands, HP, clearing path..etc? My driveway is about 50 feet by 16 feet. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Jess.
I would definitively recommend you look at the Ariens Sno Tek line, they are the least expensive Ariens line but they have very favourable reviews here and other sites. If you want more features on a new snowblower but more expensive then you can check Honda,Ariens,Simplicity,Toro etc.
A 20" or 24" wide bucket would suffice for this size entrance but again not knowing where you live could change recommendations as you could possibly get by with a single stage.

Good Luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello jess, welcome to *SBF!!* how old is your lawnboy


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

hi guys!
First off, thanks for the responses! I suppose knowing where I live would be helpful  I'm in the Minneapolis, Minnesota area so we usually get decent snow  

As far as the year of my lawnboy I don't know. I'll attach a pic, otherwise is there a way for me to find out on the blower itself?

Thanks again


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Possibly the I D label is at lower, left corner. Right behind the left wheel. 
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jessb_55 said:


> hi guys!
> First off, thanks for the responses! I suppose knowing where I live would be helpful  I'm in the Minneapolis, Minnesota area so we usually get decent snow
> 
> As far as the year of my lawnboy I don't know. I'll attach a pic, otherwise is there a way for me to find out on the blower itself?
> ...


That is an early 1980's rebadge Gilson made Lawnboy. I say put an impeller kit in it and see if it improves the snow throwing ability. Since you live in Minnesota go to Mills fleet or TSC and buy about 1 foot of bailer belt. Follow the advice found here on the forum and it will really improve the snow throwing ability. If the engine is stumbling you could repower too. If so get and 11 hp HF 346cc Predator. It will throw snow to the next zip code with that.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

For an 8/24 I would say the 212cc Predator would be more than enough. In addition to the impeller kit you could try changing out the engine pulley to try and get a little more rpm out of the impeller.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> That is an early 1980's rebadge Gilson made Lawnboy. I say put an impeller kit in it and see if it improves the snow throwing ability. Since you live in Minnesota go to Mills fleet or TSC and buy about 1 foot of bailer belt. Follow the advice found here on the forum and it will really improve the snow throwing ability. If the engine is stumbling you could repower too. If so get and 11 hp HF 346cc Predator. It will throw snow to the next zip code with that.


They no longer offer the 11hp 346cc. You could get lucky an find a store with old stock. Harbor freight options for this blower would be:

6.5hp 212cc for $99 with 20% off coupon

8hp 301cc for $185 with 20% off coupon

I'm waiting for someone on here to try the 301cc, I bet it's closer to 9.5-10hp.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

give the old girl a overhaul. ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

*wow!*

Thanks for the great responses! So you guys think this old girl is worth putting more money into eh?!?! What would an overhaul consist of and is it something this female wrencher can handle?!? 


Baler belt from Fleet Farm eh? I tried finding it on their website but no luck finding it.....


Thanks EVERYONE


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

predator engine swaps are usually simple. I'm doing one right now on my 2008 TB Storm 2410. Just waiting for the new pulleys


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the only issue with the engine is occasional backfiring we probably don't need to be putting a new engine on it right this minute...


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Swaps usually consist of new engine,pulleys,belts,time,& patience


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

A valve job may resolve this, if you are willing.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

db9938 said:


> A valve job may resolve this, if you are willing.


I would not waste my money trying to fix the old flathead. The old Briggs is not as efficient as a modern OHV and will use more gasoline and will pollute the environment more than the modern engine too. I have not been too impressed with old flat heads and buggy carburetors like the old updrafts carburetors


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> I would not waste my money trying to fix the old flathead. The old Briggs is not as efficient as a modern OHV and will use more gasoline and will pollute the environment more than the modern engine too. I have not been too impressed with old flat heads and buggy carburetors like the old updrafts carburetors


With no disrespect, it is up to the owner to determine the level that they want to do wither machine. While i will respect those that chose to jumps o replacing the engine, there are some moments that repairing may be cheaper or less labor intensive. But that depends on the owner.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jessb_55 said:


> Thanks for the great responses! So you guys think this old girl is worth putting more money into eh?!?! What would an overhaul consist of and is it something this female wrencher can handle?!?
> 
> 
> Baler belt from Fleet Farm eh? I tried finding it on their website but no luck finding it.....
> ...


A small engine repair shop charges to preform a valve job is going to cost way more money than replacing the engine. The owner will have to decide if it is worth throwing several hundred dollars into a 30+ year old engine that could be in need of more than just replacing 2 valves. It could need a new cam shaft too and new rings ect. I would recommend a new engine over paying a shop lots of money to fix a old rather antiquated flat head. PS I do know what I am talking about too since I have worked on
Small engines before. I say she should cut her losses and either replace the old engine or put her money into a new machine such as a Snowtek by Ariiens.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

If can't find bailer belt.. I use pieces of mud flap. Most are thinner now but have fiberglass backing. I myself use them double thick and glue the fiberglass backing to each other before install. Not sure helps or necessary but what I do. Otherwise trucking company has HD flaps, but way pricey. Look around for the bailer stuff or get off *bay if you can't find local. On the motor.. I'd throw another on (1/2 hour job) either new one or good used. If buy used.. hear it running first. The blower is worth fixing as it was built back when they used heavy steel and not plastic bearings. Just my humble opinion. I would start with sanding down smooth any rust in the impeller area and esspecually chute area. paint inside area.. then add the clearance kit or make one. Make sure the 8hp on it is running right and full throttle when running, then see if that helps. Should blow 20-25 feet impeller kit or slightly more if motor is running right as well as no belt slippage- Geno


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> A small engine repair shop charges to preform a valve job is going to cost way more money than replacing the engine. The owner will have to decide if it is worth throwing several hundred dollars into a 30+ year old engine that could be in need of more than just replacing 2 valves. It could need a new cam shaft too and new rings ect. I would recommend a new engine over paying a shop lots of money to fix a old rather antiquated flat head. PS I do know what I am talking about too since I have worked on
> Small engines before. I say she should cut her losses and either replace the old engine or put her money into a new machine such as a Snowtek by Ariiens.


Valid points. But a new engine may result in additional fabrication, to ensure proper fitment. If she is willing, she could do the tear down and valve job, herself. And while I understand that the mechanical knowledge of the populace, is not quite what it was, it is still within their ability with a little research and confidence. 

And while, I did not intend to express any doubt in your knowledge or experience, I merely just wanted to express a different opinion on another possible approach to this situation.


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

Ah man, now you guys have me thoroughly confused on what to do  I love the thought of saving money but at the same time is it worth the time and effort, etc?


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

jessb_55 said:


> Ah man, now you guys have me thoroughly confused on what to do  I love the thought of saving money but at the same time is it worth the time and effort, etc?


Not really for fixing the old engine. You would still end up having an old Briggs Flat Head engine maybe if your lucky it would run ok for a few years. An Ariens Snowtek would be a nice powerful machine with a 24 inch clearing width and it can throw snow up to 40 feet. All for $649.99 to $699.99. Here is a link to information about it.

Ariens Sno-Tek Snowblowers


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

Not sure if it makes a difference at all but the Lawnboy has a Tecumseh snow king 8hp, not a Briggs!

As for the Sno Tek machines, are there huge differences between them and the normal Ariens line? I guess I just want something to last as well and wondering spending a little more would make a huge difference in reliability.

Also, should I not even look at used blowers then? If so are there huge differences with the Toros and Hondas and it seems like everybody wants those!

Should I be thinking 24 or 28 inch or a certain horse power?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hi JessB your Tecumseh Snow King is a flat head design the same as Briggs. And looking at your first post you mentioned not being satisfied with how the LawnBoy operated especially at the end of your driveway with hard packed snow. And I responded that a new Ariens Sno tek 24" would be plenty for your driveway size. Ok the Ariens sno tek is the entry level in snowblowers with very good reviews with the engine and the blower. This means there will be no lights and no hand warmers and all the goodies a higher model would have. Reliability wise I would be not surprised the Sno Tek will last long given that it receives all the proper care as per the owner's manual specifies. I would run it after the first oil change (after 5 hrs of snowblowing use) with synthetic 5w-30 and definitively install a Clarence impeller kit.
Here's the link for more info. Sno-Tek 24 - Products - Ariens Sno-Tek They have a rating of 4.5/5 from 1,100 users from Home Depot.
So the engine is approx. 6.5 HP OHV which is respectable for 24" bucket.

If you want a step up with Ariens 24" then you could consider a Deluxe 24 with a close to 8 HP engine which sells close to $1000.00 Here's a link:
Ariens - Deluxe 24 customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings
This model has a 14" impeller which makes a good difference for throwing snow far, the Sno Tek is 12".

So in the end both models would handle your driveway pretty good but of course the Deluxe is more powerful and has additional goodies.
For your driveway size stay with 24" unless you plan to move in a few years and compensate for a bigger driveway.

If you're mechanically adept then a used one could be considered but it is still a used one in the end as it is starting to get late in the season for all the checking and shopping as the price will tend to be higher at this time of year. The difference between a Toro and Honda is the latter commends a much higher price if both being in same condition. Toro is similar quality wise with Ariens but Honda is higher quality but cost more to repair with OEM parts.


Don't forget a new one has warranty and someone on this site mentioned if you buy before Oct 31 you get 2 more yrs for 5yrs total warranty for the blower but the engine stays at 3 yrs and very important you have to register yourself with Ariens to get the additional warranty. The extended warranty promotion does not apply with the Sno Tek line. If you buy new try to buy from a dealer and avoid the big box stores.

So it's your call and you can still ask for help here with the fine people here.

Good Luck


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Geno said:


> If can't find bailer belt.. I use pieces of mud flap. Most are thinner now but have fiberglass backing. I myself use them double thick and glue the fiberglass backing to each other before install. Not sure helps or necessary but what I do. Otherwise trucking company has HD flaps, but way pricey. Look around for the bailer stuff or get off *bay if you can't find local. On the motor.. I'd throw another on (1/2 hour job) either new one or good used. If buy used.. hear it running first. The blower is worth fixing as it was built back when they used heavy steel and not plastic bearings. Just my humble opinion. I would start with sanding down smooth any rust in the impeller area and esspecually chute area. paint inside area.. then add the clearance kit or make one. Make sure the 8hp on it is running right and full throttle when running, then see if that helps. Should blow 20-25 feet impeller kit or slightly more if motor is running right as well as no belt slippage- Geno


just use old single stage rubber flappers


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Ariens makes a fine machine. I perfectly understand the cost-benefit analysis, that folks have to do with regards to fixing or buying. 

Another thought, is this is the time to sell, so if you were to post up the LawnBoy on CL, you could offset some of the expense of the new purchase.


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

*Alright! I'll make note*

Alright! I'll make note to check out the Sno-Tek line. I just looked up retailers near me for the line and basically all that's near me are the big box stores like Home Depot, Mill's Fleet Farm, etc. Now I believe I remember someone mentioning to not get one from the big box stores instead of a dealer, can I ask if and why this would be the case?

Also, in terms of selling my Lawn Boy would I be better off selling now before the snow hits or after our first snow or do you think it doesn't matter  Any advice on asking price?


Thanks again everyone you have been great


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

JessB, I was the one who mentioned to buy from from a Ariens Dealer and stay away from Big Box Stores as much as possible. 
There is a few reasons for that 1- Big Box stores have their highest complaints of new snowblowers because they simply don't know how to assemble and adjust the components properly. 2- If you buy from a dealer first it gets assemble properly and you have a shop that will give you proper service should the need arise, if you don't buy from them and you go for assistance or bring your machine for service, you'll likely be not put on a priority service simply because they want their own clients happy and this is very normal. Keep in mind it is very unlikely you will need his services if you take of the machine properly. This next link brings you to an Ariens site and help find a dealer closest to your ZIP code. 

Find a Local Ariens Dealer

This next link provides you with a video on how to assemble a new Sno Tek
should you decide to purchase the new unit in a box. It is very easy and straight forward.

How To Set Up Your New Sno-Tek/Compact Sno-Thro Snow Blower - VIDEO

Good Luck and feel free to ask more questions and or give is some news if you purchase on.

Norm


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

I forgot about your Lawn Boy, post your for sale right now but pricewise someone like Shryp has more experience in that regard my take is around $100.00 to $150.00 and I could be totally wrong.
After all the Lawn Boy is not a buy and use unit as of now, one has to settle the backfiring issues with the engine timing or valve adjustment I guess if that was fixed before selling maybe you could get more but if somebody else could chime in.

Good Luck


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Normex said:


> I forgot about your Lawn Boy, post your for sale right now but pricewise someone like Shryp has more experience in that regard my take is around $100.00 to $150.00 and I could be totally wrong.
> After all the Lawn Boy is not a buy and use unit as of now, one has to settle the backfiring issues with the engine timing or valve adjustment I guess if that was fixed before selling maybe you could get more but if somebody else could chime in.
> 
> Good Luck


I would repower with a 301cc Predator 8hp. You would have a nice machine with a good running engine rather than a poor running back firing Tecumseh


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I would also wait until the threat of the first flakes fly, to unload it. People tend to scramble when the reality of snowpocalypse is upon them.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

jessb_55 said:


> Hi everyone-
> So I currently have an older Lawnboy 824 snowblower which runs decently other than backfiring some and just has never thrown the snow very far especially to the left. I replaced the belts and even brought it in and they said they found no issue with it....
> 
> well I live on a main drag with two lanes going both directions therefore the end of our driveway gets to be pretty bad and often gets hard pretty quick as it's one of the first roads to get plowed.
> ...


 Gusto that was his first post, I realize a new engine would help but maybe the Lawn Boy he has is designed poorly as it blows poorly to the left and tired of pumping money in it. Was it the engine or something else I don't know but it makes sense he is looking at the Ariens Sno Tek that are well reviewed, again just my opinion.

Take care all


----------



## jessb_55 (Sep 16, 2014)

Took a look at the Ariens Compact 24 and the Sno Tek last night, they seem very comparable minus the smaller the impeller, different size tires and a headlight. That being said I have seen a few Cub Cadets 526WE's on CL for a little over $500....Still worth getting a Sno Tek?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Cub Cadet is made by MTD. I wouldn't spend $500 for a new one let alone a used one.


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

I second what everyone has said on the impeller kit mod for improving distance and clogging. I used hard rubber wall molding. The type that is about 5 inches wide and sold in two foot sections at HD and Lowes. 

You also mentioned having to go thru tough plow pack at the end of the driveway. In my experience you need 10hp+ to cut thru the heavy stuff w/o peaking out your machine. I picked up a 1980 toro 1132 38090. This thing is a tank and cuts thru everything. I'm sure Hondas and Ariens of the same size will do just as well. For longevity get a machine that is not always working at peak. Plenty of parts still out there for the old Toro's as well. I paid 75 dollars for mine and all it needed was a clogged petcock cleaned.


----------

